# any body got pics of candy golds & yellow rides



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of laying down a crazy yellow with some sort of funky ass pearl on my caddi. Looking for ideas.
Thanks you all!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

man if its not raining tomorrow I'll take some pics of my homies caddy thats fresh out the booth, it came out great. Its a yellow base coat with gold flakes and its all patterend out even the james and the frame were done :biggrin:


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

LOOKIN FOWARD TO SEEIN IT


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 26 2009, 04:01 PM~14309281
> *I'm thinking of laying down a crazy yellow with some sort of funky ass pearl on my caddi.  Looking for ideas.
> Thanks you all!
> *


me too. thinking of spraying my 73 caprice candy pagan gold over a gold base with silver mini flake.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

pagan over silver.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 1 2009, 04:34 PM~14355089
> *pagan over silver.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks pretty cool, i wonder how it would look over a gold base


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

that gold is cold as fuk

I'm thinkin of making a color along the lines of a banana cream with a tangerine pearl. and maybe a pink clear. I dont know where to begin on creating something like that. then again i dont know shit about painting (wish i did) and i could be talking about something that doesnt make any sence to a vet.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

the car is dirty and my boy diddnt want me to take pics but fuck it :biggrin: 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

im kinda likin this gold maybe its shot over a gold base? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

never seen a big body caddi with gold. Looks good. What made you think of gold green and white. You guys from D.R?


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

that rivi has a bad ass paint job but that interior.....


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

i can't find no pics of my paint scheme idea. shit. hopefully i'll be rockin some new shit that no one has come up with.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jul 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14380122
> *that rivi has a bad ass paint job but that interior.....
> *


x2


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jul 4 2009, 02:56 PM~14380104
> *never seen a big body caddi with gold.  Looks good.  What made you think of gold green and white.  You guys from D.R?
> *



those wheels were just put on while the car was getting painted, the other wheels have yellow spokes


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

how do you think a gold metallic base with candy pagan gold on top and then silver flake
mixed in would look yeah :thumbsup: or nah :thumbsdown:


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like it will look like 24k gold to me


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jul 9 2009, 01:50 PM~14425301
> *Sounds like it will look like 24k gold to me
> *


so it would look good or bad?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 9 2009, 08:01 PM~14429016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks pretty nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

so it would look good or bad? 



gOoD! go nutz on it. get creative do some sicc shit like that regal that was jus posted


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 AM~14434274
> *so it would look good or bad?
> gOoD!  go nutz on it. get creative do some sicc shit like that regal that was jus posted
> *


dont want to go tooo crazy just want to shoot a metalic gold with medium flake ,then hit it with the candy pagan gold, then throw in an intercoat clear with silver flake,a couple more coats of candy then clear. then do some crazy pinstriping :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
man i want to get it done already :banghead: :banghead: :wow: :yessad: should get on it pretty soon. o chit by the way i want to do this on my 73 caprice. :cheesy: :biggrin:  
what do you think? :cheesy:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 10 2009, 01:49 PM~14436113
> *dont want to go tooo crazy just want to shoot a metalic gold with medium flake ,then hit it with the candy pagan gold, then throw in an intercoat clear with silver flake,a couple more coats of candy then clear. then do some crazy pinstriping :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> man i want to get it done already :banghead:  :banghead:  :wow:  :yessad:  should get on it pretty soon. o chit by the way i want to do this on my 73 caprice. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> what do you think? :cheesy:
> *


shouldn't have had that extra coffeee. :uh: it will rott your brain :burn:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

since we are on the gold subject......

i have been thinking of spraying my 64 belair: silver base, gold top coat, and adding a coat or two of red/silver mini flake, a coat or two of blue/silver mini flake, and throwing an orange candy over that. Nayurally the clear will be there under the candy to cover the flake. 

What i am trying to do is get that sunset gold/orange color with the added flake to give it that very slight purple tint from the flake to give it that extra punch. it'll be a ton of work wetsanding, but i think in the long run it'll be worth the pain and heartache.

any thoughts, or ideas to get that "sunset" look out of the paint work? 

the project will be about a year or two off in the distance, before she gets the paint but i am trying to figure the paint scheme out now.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mtdawg_@Jul 12 2009, 07:40 PM~14452181
> *since we are on the gold subject......
> 
> i have been thinking of spraying my 64 belair:  silver base, gold top coat, and adding a coat or two of red/silver mini flake, a coat or two of blue/silver mini flake, and throwing an orange candy over that.  Nayurally the clear will be there under the candy to cover the flake.
> ...


it sounds like it would come out nice :dunno: :dunno: youd have to try it on a test panel or something so you could see how it would come out


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 13 2009, 12:05 PM~14457513
> *it sounds like it would come out nice  :dunno:  :dunno: youd have to try it on a test panel or something so you could see how it would come out
> *


yeah that's what i was thinking. thinking of getting a pint of each item i need and go from there. I already have the flake about a pound of each color, i couldn't beat the price..........free. lol 

i even thought of mixing both color flakes to save spraying extra coats with the two different colors.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mtdawg_@Jul 13 2009, 03:04 PM~14460186
> *yeah that's what i was thinking.  thinking of getting a pint of each item i need and go from there.  I already have the flake about a pound of each color, i couldn't beat the price..........free.  lol
> 
> i even thought of mixing both color flakes to save spraying extra coats with the two different colors.
> *


there you go, try it out and see what it looks like. but make sure to post pics so we can check it out tooo. :biggrin:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 13 2009, 04:53 PM~14460668
> *there you go, try it out and see what it looks like. but make sure to post pics so we can check it out tooo. :biggrin:
> *


i decided i will try a 2'X2' test panel hopefully next month when the funds come in. i am going to spray one side with the two colors flaks mixed and the other side the colors seperate and see which one i like best. this should be fun. :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

mt dog be very careful remember yellow and blue make green, gold is pretty much yellow red and yellow make orange id do a test panel first.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:53 AM~14466910
> *mt dog be very careful remember yellow and blue make green, gold is pretty much yellow  red and yellow make orange id do a test panel first.
> *


x2 this makes a lot of sense,dont forget colors will blend


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 17 2009, 08:46 PM~14508325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this kinda what i had in mind for my 73 caprice except on 13's and standing a big 3  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i personally like spainish gold


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

looks very nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 16 2009, 07:45 AM~14490829
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What????!!!! Poor LS...that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 9 2009, 09:01 PM~14429016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous!! :0 What a lowrider is supposed to look like! :thumbsup:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 22 2009, 07:51 PM~14554927
> *That is gorgeous!!  :0  What a lowrider is supposed to look like!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Bump this topic with a couple pics. It's not candy, but I mixed Kandy Koncentrate Pagan Gold into Orion Silver to get this color. It's definitely yellow, cuz I held it next to some Zenith Gold.. This kid got this beach cruiser from his sister before she passed, and yellow was her favorite color! It's ridiculously bright in the sun!! :nicoderm:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 24 2009, 06:18 PM~14574609
> *Bump this topic with a couple pics.  It's not candy, but I mixed Kandy Koncentrate Pagan Gold into Orion Silver to get this color.  It's definitely yellow, cuz I held it next to some Zenith Gold..  This kid got this beach cruiser from his sister before she passed, and yellow was her favorite color!  It's ridiculously bright in the sun!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 24 2009, 06:18 PM~14574609
> *Bump this topic with a couple pics.  It's not candy, but I mixed Kandy Koncentrate Pagan Gold into Orion Silver to get this color.  It's definitely yellow, cuz I held it next to some Zenith Gold..  This kid got this beach cruiser from his sister before she passed, and yellow was her favorite color!  It's ridiculously bright in the sun!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



i like it!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE CANDY YELLOW OVER GOLD BASE WITH GOLD FLAKES (30 YEARS OLD FLAKES)


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

thats a bad color  some pinstripe should really set that off :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

not candy but its black base wit gold pearl on my caprice



















kinda hard to see in the pic but it looks hella trick in the sun


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jul 14 2009, 06:53 AM~14466910
> *mt dog be very careful remember yellow and blue make green, gold is pretty much yellow  red and yellow make orange id do a test panel first.
> *


little late, on this

yeah when i get the chemicals, i will get that test panel done first.......that is what i had planned on doing to see what and how it turns out. nothing on the car until i see what it looks like first.

i see where ya'll are coming from, and i didn't even think of that............good call. I was going with the red/blue for a purplish tint to the flake, did't even think of the other combos. again a test panel will definitely be done.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Pagen gold over silver


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14600219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

hok spanish gold


----------

